
Why Developers Leave Big Name Software Companies - fecak
http://techbeacon.com/why-developers-leave-big-name-software-companies?
======
mitchpron
My suspected reasons 1 work/life balance 2 most of the company is not as
amazing as you think 3 managers are still just managers 4 working in silicon
valley with that cost of living 5 developers can be happier and make what they
want working for themselves, doing consulting, freelance, or a startup.

Check out Erik Dietrich's "Developer Hegemony"

------
mgperrow
Great article!

